# Ha v. Sinanovic - with wooden poles!



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

From Canzano:



> he Blazers already have competition in the front court, apparently.
> 
> If you had walked into the practice facility July 22, you would have witnessed one of the Blazers' centers cursing and running around like a madman, swinging a 6-foot wooden pole at another center, and you would have said, "Same old Blazers."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

That would have been pretty funny to watch.

Almost as funny as Rasheed nailing RBB in the groin with a basketball with a full-court toss.

Fortunately for Nedzad and Ha, Canzano hasn't judged them evil yet, so he didn't spin it negatively.

Ed O.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHASINANOVICHAHAHAHAHASINANOVIC! 

Now that's a decent article. A couple of slightly bitter references to the past, but not overdoing it. Humorous, but not contemptuous. Someone should photoshop a picture of them with light sabers or something to complete this tomfoolery.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Ed O said:


> That would have been pretty funny to watch.
> 
> Almost as funny as Rasheed nailing RBB in the groin with a basketball with a full-court toss.


It was the back. Only in legend has it become the groin. And this would have been much funnier. Think of how uncoordinated both me are.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

While neither of them will make it onto the court much, we should keep them both on the roster, so that we can have a scheduled Ha vs. Sinanovic bout at center court during half-time at every home game.

Each game, they are given new, even more ridiculous weapons... like jousting sticks, jump rope, dead fish, gummy bears, etc.

They could have a Ha vs. Nedzad theme song.

Anyone ever hear the song "Monkey vs. Robot"? Something like that would be appropriate.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah it would ahve been fun to watch as long as it didnt get out of hand, I like to see that in players it means they have fire wish we knew what was going to happen to them,


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Its hard not to laugh when picturing this little tussle. 
:boxing:

I to am impressed that Crapzano didn't spin this incident to be something bigger than what it really was.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

3 words:

Pay Per View!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

JC did actually write a good piece

I like the aspect of the competition between the 2 tall timbers. Too bad it ended up that way. But hopefully its overwith. Ha going after him with poles could of been bad

I had to laugh when he said "I will sue, I will sue"... just picturing him saying that in anger is funny :rofl:


Competition is a good thing. Lets just hope they become team mates too


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

> Competition is a good thing. Lets just hope they become team mates too



I have my doubts that they will ever "become teammates". For that to happen they would have to both actually end up on the roster......and that ain't happenin'. Maybe in a couple of years down the line. We shall see......

Prunetang


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the good thing it shows is that both guys want to compete.

either that or it shows both guys are like those guys we all know, who think their poop don't stink, and constantly make excuses for why their shots constantly miss the hoop.


"and one! and one!"

"foul.."

or blaming your defense for why they missed..not because you're playing it, but because you're playing "dirty" defense.

Nate Bishop and I knew a guy who was like this. good ol JR!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ahhh I hate people like that Hap.
I play against a guy who is like that on offense and defense. On offense, he will just barrel over you or push you down and then say he didn't foul you....but if you even brush against him within 15 seconds of taking a shot it is a shooting foul. On defense he runs around and commits 15 blocking fouls on every possession. I feel stupid calling something like that, so I always end up spinning around the ******* and making him look dumb..haha
Anyways, sorry for the offtopic crap....just yacking it up.....forgive me, I just got off of graveyard.

Prunetang


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm stunned. Every team in the league has incidents like this in practice, but if it's reported at all (it usually isn't) it's portrayed as the natural result of two competitors going at it, and it's a good thing. This is the first time I can remember that something like this involving Blazers players wasn't reported with the most negative slant possible. When I first started reading, I thought it was great they were mixing it up a little, but part of me was waiting for the hammer to fall. It didn't.

Dare I hope, from a single ray of light, that the collective media has turned a corner in how they treat our players and our team? We'll see if ESPN decides to pick it up and deride us as the same old 'you-know-what' Blazers, or if they just leave it alone. One thing I believe is that most of our negative national coverage is the direct result of our negative local coverage. The national guys don't have the time to think for themselves, it's just much easier to pick up the local slant. If we are going to start getting better national press, it has to start locally.

I think we have a team of pretty talented, lots-o-potential, pretty good guys. If the local sports media likes them as well, I think it could get a whole lot sunnier around here in the winter.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Prunetang said:


> Ahhh I hate people like that Hap.
> I play against a guy who is like that on offense and defense. On offense, he will just barrel over you or push you down and then say he didn't foul you....but if you even brush against him within 15 seconds of taking a shot it is a shooting foul. On defense he runs around and commits 15 blocking fouls on every possession. I feel stupid calling something like that, so I always end up spinning around the ******* and making him look dumb..haha
> Anyways, sorry for the offtopic crap....just yacking it up.....forgive me, I just got off of graveyard.
> 
> Prunetang


off topic? seemed to be on topic to me..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> I'm stunned. Every team in the league has incidents like this in practice, but if it's reported at all (it usually isn't) it's portrayed as the natural result of two competitors going at it, and it's a good thing. This is the first time I can remember that something like this involving Blazers players wasn't reported with the most negative slant possible. When I first started reading, I thought it was great they were mixing it up a little, but part of me was waiting for the hammer to fall. It didn't.
> 
> Dare I hope, from a single ray of light, that the collective media has turned a corner in how they treat our players and our team? We'll see if ESPN decides to pick it up and deride us as the same old 'you-know-what' Blazers, or if they just leave it alone. One thing I believe is that most of our negative national coverage is the direct result of our negative local coverage. The national guys don't have the time to think for themselves, it's just much easier to pick up the local slant. If we are going to start getting better national press, it has to start locally.
> 
> I think we have a team of pretty talented, lots-o-potential, pretty good guys. If the local sports media likes them as well, I think it could get a whole lot sunnier around here in the winter.


I agree!

I doubt ESPN will touch this little incident, because the vast majority of their audience would say "who?".


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

How does Crapzano get these inside scoops?? Cant the blazers staff keep these incidents hush hush? If i were nash i would fire anyone who opened there mouths to Crappy Crapzano.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

if somebody had got the whole incident on tape I'm sure it'd be circulating widely on the internet. how often do you get to see two goofy looking 7+ footers square off? 

alas, with no video there's no story.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Ha is lucky... I can see going at it in the heat of the moment, but after being split up, getting what can be considered a weapon and going after him is another category of stupid.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow.

:jawdrop:

I know I shouldn't, but I find the image of Ha chasing Ned around the practice facility with a closet dowel held high over his head screaming the Korean equivalent of "BONZAI!!!" incredibly funny.

:starwars:

At any rate, it was nice to see Canzano see (and write) it as it was - 2 guys letting their emotions get the better of them. Still, I think Ha might get into some trouble for going after Ned with the stick. Hope Ned is willing to let the thing drop / doesn't understand our legal system very well yet.

Also, didn't Ned spend some time in the Bosnian army? Perhaps Ha is lucky Ned didn't unleash some deadly combat moves on him...

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

MercyKersey said:


> How does Crapzano get these inside scoops?? Cant the blazers staff keep these incidents hush hush? If i were nash i would fire anyone who opened there mouths to Crappy Crapzano.


Canzano is at the Blazers' practice facility nearly every single day.

PBF


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

When I saw the line about wooden poles, I thought this thread had something to do with Stepania.

But then I remembered he wasn't from Poland. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

It was actually practice for the team's production of Lord of the Rings -- Ha is Saruman, and Sinanovic is Gandalf. Ha's just a bit of a method actor.

Too bad we're losing Merry (NVE) and Pip (Damon) in this year's production.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Too bad we're losing Merry (NVE) and Pip (Damon) in this year's production.


I always thought Merry and Pippen were ambiguously gay.

PBF


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> I always thought Merry and Pippen were ambiguously gay.
> 
> PBF


ambiguously?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon should clearly be Gollum. all these people keep getting in the way of the ring which he clearly deserves. 

Derek Anderson should pay Boromir, whining from the sidelines while always having the crap knocked out of him. 

seems to me Ha would make a dandy cave troll, purely on looks. 

as for Nedzad, I'd put him in the "freak elephant thing with all the tusks" slot. he's huge, from a far off land, and his only function seems to be to get abused by characters who really matter to the plot.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Ed O said:


> That would have been pretty funny to watch.
> 
> Almost as funny as Rasheed nailing RBB in the groin with a basketball with a full-court toss.
> 
> ...


Whatever. You can't compare the Sheed incident with this. Sheed was supposed to be a leader - whether he liked it or not. He was looked up to. He was influential. He was our best player. Acting like a child and embarrassing your teammates while holding a leadership role is definitely negative and should be reported as such.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Well, PBF, neither Pip nor NVE have any particular following among gay fans so I think you may be ambiguosly wrong.

Actually, I think we are going to do a medieval jousting tournament during half time and Ha and Sinanovic were practicing for it. :buddies:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's a pretty funny story but at the same time I'm actually impressed that Ha would do such a thing. When you see him on the court he seems really timmid, you just want to yell at him to become more aggressive... It's nice to know that he has a bit of fire in his belly and that he's not just a pushover.

The whole "I'll sue" part is hilarious!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> It's a pretty funny story but at the same time I'm actually impressed that Ha would do such a thing. When you see him on the court he seems really timmid, you just want to yell at him to become more aggressive... It's nice to know that he has a bit of fire in his belly and that he's not just a pushover.
> 
> The whole "I'll sue" part is hilarious!


Hmmm, I wonder if there might be a spicy insult in Korean that sounds a bit like "I'll sue" in English? Or maybe he was calling him the south side of donkey, with a strong accent?

As far as being aggressive, I've seen him put the wood on guys a few times in games, but I could never tell if it was just an awkward mistake. Now I'm thinking not so much. Joel doesn't hesitate to put a hurt on guys (ala Maurice Lucas), so maybe Ha's been learning from Joel in practice?

One thing that I haven't seen mentioned is that, according to Canzano, Nedzad's been giving Ha all he can handle. If so that would represent a marked improvement from the total developmental project Nedzad was when we drafted him. I consider that good news. 

I wonder if Ned is going back to Europe for more seasoning or if he is at a stage where he should be on the NBDL for more hands on development?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Ill Sue Ill Sue I bet that was funny


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Someone should photoshop a picture of them with light sabers or something to complete this tomfoolery.


The first thing I thought of was Kilik.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Hell yeah! I love Soul Caliber... the legend will never die!

Ha-lik should take on Cerva-zano-tes! []


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Weird. This is much worse than Rasheed throwing the ball at a teammate (malice and intent to harm vs. a joke). Yet not only is the Oregonian's number one jeer-leader Canzano saying it's nothing, but where are the many folks on the board from a couple of years ago saying it's proof of rotten character?

Taking swings at someone with a pole is genuinely dangerous. I used to live in Japan and played some kendo (swords) there, and the most dangerous part of the sport is wood/bamboo shattering and getting splinters into someone's eye. Practically anyone over a certain amount of experience had some injury like this (kind of like woodworkers and fingers). Sinanovic and Ha aren't exactly fighters, but then again he was using wood that shatters easily.

I guess I just can't see how this funny, when the stupid ball-throwing thing is not. Maybe someone should offer to show Canzano the difference.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

FeloniusThunk said:


> Weird. This is much worse than Rasheed throwing the ball at a teammate (malice and intent to harm vs. a joke). Yet not only is the Oregonian's number one jeer-leader Canzano saying it's nothing, but where are the many folks on the board from a couple of years ago saying it's proof of rotten character?


I think because it's a two people who are both agreeing to do it (in a round about way) vs 1 person who's not expecting anything, and another person who's doing it to be "funny".

now granted, the ball chucking was blown WAY out of porportion, I can see why people like it when two big lumbering giants are fighting over something stupid.



> Taking swings at someone with a pole is genuinely dangerous. I used to live in Japan and played some kendo (swords) there, and the most dangerous part of the sport is wood/bamboo shattering and getting splinters into someone's eye. Practically anyone over a certain amount of experience had some injury like this (kind of like woodworkers and fingers). Sinanovic and Ha aren't exactly fighters, but then again he was using wood that shatters easily.


I would bet that the guys didn't actually take swings at each other with poles. For starters, it's doubtful that the team wouldn't be more harsh about it, because that could kill someone.



> I guess I just can't see how this funny, when the stupid ball-throwing thing is not. Maybe someone should offer to show Canzano the difference.


I agree, but at the same time, I wonder how much of it was Canzanoized.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ha Seung-Jin = Next Dennis Rodman


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

white360 said:


> Ha Seung-Jin = Next Dennis Rodman


 :laugh: 
That strikes me as a funny image. Punk Ha could have a pretty intertaining web site, and he'd certainly get some ESPN play (if he makes it into a game).

It's a good matchup. Ned is ex military but Ha apparantly fancies himself the martial artist.

Pay-per-view!

Seriously, I'm sure all is better between them and I hope they both continue to improve and "shock the world!"


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Fortunately for Nedzad and Ha, Canzano hasn't judged them evil yet, so he didn't spin it negatively.


Yup thats about all the difference I see. Practice dustups and after practice horseplay will always go on and are no big deal IMO. Canzano could have spun the Wallace full court bounce to RBB's groin as "understandable" and included in his account of how Sheed and RBB were seated side by side at a charity function not two hours later, but he went with the sinister feel instead. I'd guess we're in the build 'em up part of his storyline now, plenty of time to tear them down later in the season and as their careers progress. 

Scuffle aside, according to Canzano... Ha didn't show up in shape and has been getting worked over by Sinanovic. Anyone care to speculate why they're letting the guy who has shown up in shape and won the competition go develope while the other guy rides the pine? Is the developemental league going to be as good a spot to develope skills as Europe?

STOMP


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

The fight made mention on ESPN:


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> When I saw the line about wooden poles, I thought this thread had something to do with Stepania.
> 
> But then I remembered he wasn't from Poland. :biggrin:


It's posts like this that make me realize how much I've missed you E... ya corn pone. :biggrin: 

I'm encouraged to see that both players have acclimated enough to the US that they can curse at each other in English. No interpreter needed here folks! It's all about communication... the team is really starting to gel now!!! :clap:


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/050805&num=0



> *21. "You are a smelly pirate hooker! Why don't you go back to your home on Whore Island!"*
> 
> The funniest fight in the movie goes to the funniest fight of the offseason: Portland's Ha Seung-Jin (a 7-foot-3 South Korean) and Nedzad Sinanovic (a 7-foot-3 Bosnian) getting into a fistfight while shooting free throws at a summer workout, with Ha reportedly screaming, "I'll sue! I'll sue!" before getting pulled away. But it didn't stop there: Ha found Sinanovic in the team's weight room and attacked him with a wooden stretching pole, nailing him twice before they were separated. Within 24 hours, they had made up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I sure hope one of the games this year is "wooden pole night." Shoot a free throw, yell "I'll sue!", and get a free wooden pole.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

This would make a good match at wrestlemania or celebrity boxing


----------

